# Saga Hitman



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2014)

Tipo 10 giorni fa ho preso la trilogia per PS3 perchè non ci ho mai giocato e lasciando stare Hitman 2 mi sta piacendo parecchio (sono arrivato a metà gioco di Blood Money)


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Fino al contracts li ho giocati e finiti tutti (anche il primo per pc mai uscito su console e nemmeno incluso in questa trilogia). Una saga molto interessante e divertente.


----------



## DR_1 (27 Gennaio 2014)

Ti consiglio Hitman Absolution che è un gioco illegale, una volta finito giochi e rigiochi solo per il gusto di completare le sfide e uccidere in maniere differenti.


Provalo assolutamente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2014)

DR_1 ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio Hitman Absolution che è un gioco illegale, una volta finito giochi e rigiochi solo per il gusto di completare le sfide e uccidere in maniere differenti.
> 
> 
> Provalo assolutamente.



ovvio! Prima finisco Blood Money! Qual è il migliore di quei 5 giochi?


----------



## DR_1 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ovvio! Prima finisco Blood Money! Qual è il migliore di quei 5 giochi?



Non li ho giocati tutti, tuttavia l'ultimo mi ha "preso" davvero molto. Giocone.


----------



## Tahva (28 Gennaio 2014)

Per quanto mi riguarda, Blood Money è il migliore di tutti per possibilità di scelta e per l'intelligenza delle missioni. In Absolution ogni tanto ti senti un po' costretto, anche se pure quello è un gioco veramente ben fatto.


----------



## Rui Costa (28 Gennaio 2014)

Hitman 3 regge il confronto. il 2 aborto totale. Il primo, vabbè, era il primo. Absolution ce l'ho ma devo ancora inserirlo. Blood Money ottimo.

@Fabry non so perché ogni volta che parli di Videogiochi immagino tu abbia una libreria intera degli stessi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Hitman 3 regge il confronto. il 2 aborto totale. Il primo, vabbè, era il primo. Absolution ce l'ho ma devo ancora inserirlo. Blood Money ottimo.
> 
> @Fabry non so perché ogni volta che parli di Videogiochi immagino tu abbia una libreria intera degli stessi



ahahahah posso dare questa impressione, ma fidati che ne ho giocati pochi...tipo 20 per PS3...avoglia quanti ne devo recuperare


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Rui Costa ha scritto:


> Hitman 3 regge il confronto. *il 2 aborto totale*. Il primo, vabbè, era il primo. Absolution ce l'ho ma devo ancora inserirlo. Blood Money ottimo.
> 
> @Fabry non so perché ogni volta che parli di Videogiochi immagino tu abbia una libreria intera degli stessi


Non sono per niente d'accordo.


----------



## Butcher (28 Gennaio 2014)

Mannaia! Per colpa degli esami non sto giocando per nulla.
Appena libero mi finisco The Last of Us e dopo attacco con Absolution che è già li sullo scaffale che mi guarda e mi aspetta...


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Gennaio 2014)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mannaia! Per colpa degli esami non sto giocando per nulla.
> Appena libero mi finisco The Last of Us e dopo attacco con Absolution che è già li sullo scaffale che mi guarda e mi aspetta...


Io sono messo peggio visto che mi manca ancora il Blood Money da comprare e finire.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Gennaio 2014)

Absolution è una vera perla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Gennaio 2014)

Absolution e Blood Money capolavori assoluti, poi giocai a sprazzi anche a Contracts. Ai primi due non ci ho mai giocato.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Non sono per niente d'accordo.



Il mio preferito è il due, il problema è lo spazio. Le mappe sono troppo troppo grandi...

C'erano alcune missioni, mamma mia non dovevo correre altrimenti attiravo l'attenzione e dovevo andare piano ci mettono secoli ad arrivare dall'altra parte.. lento e mappa troppo grande,per poco dormimo sulla tastiera


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Gennaio 2014)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Il mio preferito è il due, il problema è lo spazio. Le mappe sono troppo troppo grandi...
> 
> C'erano alcune missioni, mamma mia non dovevo correre altrimenti attiravo l'attenzione e dovevo andare piano ci mettono secoli ad arrivare dall'altra parte.. lento e mappa troppo grande,per poco dormimo sulla tastiera


Per l'epoca era una grande innovazione, specie se confrontato con il primo, ancora troppo acerbo specie nella telecamera, troppo vicina al protagonista quando si controllava. Poi è chiaro che i capitoli successivi siano migliori, ma ti dirò che il 2 è nettamente superiore anche al Contracts, che specie graficamente è stato un passo indietro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Gennaio 2014)

Contracts mi è piaciuto parecchio...soprattutto le ultime 4-5 missioni
ora sto alla decima missione di Blood Money


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Gennaio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Contracts mi è piaciuto parecchio...soprattutto le ultime 4-5 missioni
> ora sto alla decima missione di Blood Money


Anche a me, ma è poca roba rispetto agli altri capitoli.


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2014)

Sono un fan sfegatato..ho letto che per PS questa saga e tutta full ITA, me la comperò sicuramente.sto finendo absolution figata immensa


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Sono un fan sfegatato..ho letto che per PS questa saga e tutta full ITA, me la comperò sicuramente.sto finendo absolution figata immensa


Tutti i capitoli sono completamente in Italiano al massimo sono cambiati i doppiatori. Anche il primo per PC è doppiato e ha i testi nella nostra lingua.


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Tutti i capitoli sono completamente in Italiano al massimo sono cambiati i doppiatori. Anche il primo per PC è doppiato e ha i testi nella nostra lingua.



per xbox il blood money ha audio e sottotitoli in inglese ed infatti non ci ho giocato


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> per xbox il blood money ha audio e sottotitoli in inglese ed infatti non ci ho giocato


Eh si, chissà perchè...


----------



## Ale (8 Febbraio 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Eh si, chissà perchè...



boh non so


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> boh non so


Probabilmente mancava il tempo per tradurre quella versione lì, mmah.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Febbraio 2014)

non vedo l'ora di giocare ad Absolution...47 è uno dei protagonisti più cazzuti dei giochi


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non vedo l'ora di giocare ad Absolution...47 è uno dei protagonisti più cazzuti dei giochi


L ho finito oggi , gioco spettacolare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> L ho finito oggi , gioco spettacolare



per caso lo vendi? Se si a quanto?


----------



## Ale (12 Febbraio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per caso lo vendi? Se si a quanto?


era una versione limitata..con prezzo scontato del 100%


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Febbraio 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> era una versione limitata..con prezzo scontato del 100%



lol


----------

